# any web designers here??



## Phtoo (Apr 14, 2013)

looking at doing a website similar to this?
what is my best approach using dreamweaver?
Sebastian Kim


thanks!


----------



## David8 (Apr 14, 2013)

Phtoo said:


> looking at doing a website similar to this?
> what is my best approach using dreamweaver?
> Sebastian Kim
> 
> ...



That is not just a website. It combines Javascript and Adobe Flash into the page as well. You are going to have a lot of trouble doing that in Dreamweaver. Is this the first website you have made? If so, I would honestly recommend trying something simpler first. Or hiring a professional web developer.


----------



## Phtoo (Apr 14, 2013)

ok thanks. thats what i was trying to get an idea of, how much work is involved in it. thanks for the answer. thought it might be more simple.

if i do decide to spend the next few months studying - what programs what i be looking at studying to produce a website like this? . my issue with outsourcing is not being able to update when i need.


----------



## David8 (Apr 14, 2013)

Phtoo said:


> ok thanks. thats what i was trying to get an idea of, how much work is involved in it. thanks for the answer. thought it might be more simple.
> 
> if i do decide to spend the next few months studying - what programs what i be looking at studying to produce a website like this? . my issue with outsourcing is not being able to update when i need.



To do a website like this, you will either need to work with someone else's template. Or learn XHTML, CSS, Javascript, maybe some PHP and learn how to use Adobe Flash. There are some great flash web design tutorials out there. Have a google.


----------



## Phtoo (Apr 14, 2013)

someone just emailed saying
"He's running a LiveBooks iteration, pretty nice actually The pricing on that link states they start around $9 a month."

can you explain this? thanks so much for your help david!


----------



## David8 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry. I can't help you with LiveBooks at all.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2013)

Nobody codes anymore. It's all about paying for the bids you want and plugging them into your site. Checkout Wordpress. You can find a design and things like galleries easy and for free.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> Nobody codes anymore. It's all about paying for the bids you want and plugging them into your site. Checkout Wordpress. You can find a design and things like galleries easy and for free.



A lot of people code. Seriously. A LOT. My site was coded. 

Working with Django? You're going to be coding. Better know python. 

Wordpress, no. But Wordpress isn't all that customizable when it comes down to it.


----------



## texkam (Apr 14, 2013)

Explore Beautiful HTML5 Websites Created by Wix Users | WIX


----------



## dearlybeloved (Apr 14, 2013)

if youre still looking for someone to help you or do this for you then I have someone who can work with you. He is doing a site for me and im sitting next to him now as hes explaining to me how to use it properly. I told him that someone on the board I belong to is looking for help and he said to give you his contact. ill pm it.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> A lot of people code. Seriously. A LOT. My site was coded.
> 
> Working with Django? You're going to be coding. Better know python.
> 
> Wordpress, no. But Wordpress isn't all that customizable when it comes down to it.



True I still code like crazy but these day you can get a decent site by drag and dropping.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm a Web Developer. Been doing it professionally for a decade now and even longer if you include freelance. I primarily make web applications with PHP/MySQL now, but I still use lots of HTML, CSS and JavaScript. I use Dreamweaver on a daily basis.

I'd advise against using Flash to build your site. Many mobile devices don't use it and more people are going away from it every day it seems. HTML5 is much more popular for animation and video type stuff now.

If you're building the site yourself, I'd highly recommend using an open-source CMS like Drupal, WordPress or Joomla. They are free to download/install on your site (provided you have a hosting plan with someone, of course) and there are literally thousands of templates out there, both free and non-free. Check out Template Monster and ThemeForest for some great CMS templates. I've used them both multiple times for templates and have always been pleased. There are dozens of photographer-themed templates available as well, and you don't need to know much coding at all to use them.

Feel free to ask if you have any other questions. Photography is one of my favorite hobbies, but I'm a code monkey at heart.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a look at the site. It is ALL Flash. This is not the path you want to go down. It won't work on an iPad / iPhone. Flash has been depreciated on Android devices, and it's poor security history has it disabled on many computers now too. 

My suggestion is search around for tutorials. Type some of the following into Google:
"HTML5 gallery"
"Jquery gallery"
"Javascript gallery"

There's even prebuilt packages which generate galleries for you, some of them free. I use Juicebox - The Ultimate HTML5 Image Gallery. These options are great as many natively build in cross platform support (my primary reason for going to Juicebox was because I simply couldn't be stuffed reworking my old website to work on a phone).


----------



## Buckster (Apr 15, 2013)

Seems like every few days there's a new Java exploit threatening the world of web surfers, so I disabled it completely a while back.  Now, when I go to pages like this:

Merging Realities: Skeuomorphic Design Infographic nothing works on it.

Thought maybe the problems were resolved/patched by now, so did a quick search, and ran into this:

Researchers: Java's security problems unlikely to be resolved soon | PCWorld

Any advice from the code-monkeys about Java?


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 15, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Seems like every few days there's a new Java exploit threatening the world of web surfers, so I disabled it completely a while back.  Now, when I go to pages like this:
> 
> Merging Realities: Skeuomorphic Design Infographic nothing works on it.
> 
> ...



You're confusing Java with JavaScript, which are two very different things. That first site you linked to runs in JavaScript and uses the jQuery JavaScript library. Unless you view unscrupulous or questionable websites on a regular basis, it's perfectly fine to have JavaScript enabled on your browser.

Java, on the other hand, has indeed had LOTS of security issues lately, which is what your second link refers to. Not many common websites run Java, as it's mostly used for software and mobile development as opposed to web stuff.


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2013)

Rafterman said:


> You're confusing Java with JavaScript, which are two very different things.



You need lots of Java to stay up late and write JavaScript.


----------



## Orrin (Apr 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Nobody codes anymore. It's all about paying for the bids you want and plugging them into your site. Checkout Wordpress. You can find a design and things like galleries easy and for free.



I still handcode all five of the website/domains where I am the webmaster.  That way all my code passes the W3C validation.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 15, 2013)

Much appreciated for the explanation!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 16, 2013)

Orrin said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody codes anymore. It's all about paying for the bids you want and plugging them into your site. Checkout Wordpress. You can find a design and things like galleries easy and for free.
> ...



The two are not related. There's nothing saying that dynamically generated content can't pass W3C validation. But it's a load of crap these days anyway. A large number of websites *ahem* ThePhotoForum *ahem* fail miserably at W3C validation. Yet they seem to work fine in every browser and mobile device there is. 

Use them as guidelines not as hard rules.


----------



## whylove (Apr 17, 2013)

yes i do am a web designer and videographer


----------

